# Kakapagod ... Dami dapat isipin ...



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

My friend said this to me and I am not sure what the last bit means. Would you help me to translate it please? Thanks!

*Musta naman araw mo? Kakapagod .. Dami dapat isipin .. Ayoko na ..*


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Seb!

"ayoko na" = ayaw ko na, literally means "I don't like it anymore" 
as in surrendering already.


----------



## Seb_K

What about the "araw mo", "kakapagod" and "dami dapat isipin".

I know "napapagod" but what do those words mean?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Na*kakapagod *= It's so tiring/exhausting.
Musta araw mo? = How was your day?
Ang *dami*ng dapat isipin. = There's so much to think about.


----------



## Seb_K

Alrighty. 

Thanks Cracker Jack.


----------

